# Home Depot H-Decorations



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Just got back from HD and saw they had started putting out a bunch of Halloween stuff. Its great to see Halloween decorations out early and in a fair variety. Seems like the past few years stores werent carrying as much and this year there is. At least that is the trend I hope. Anyway I attached some pics for you to see.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Well I would post more but I see we dont get a lot of space for posting photos... guess that is why all you folks do the Photo Bucket route. Anyway sorry about the poor quality, but I was using my Palm Pilot... really got some strange looks from other shoppers.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

heh, I felt self conscious doing the same thing a few weeks ago at Big Lots and then WormyT posted way better pics than I had taken.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are still cool pics - did you notice how much the 6 foot mummy was?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry I didnt catch the price. I have more photos and can send them if you want, just let me know. Or let me know how to post more.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> heh, I felt self conscious doing the same thing a few weeks ago at Big Lots and then WormyT posted way better pics than I had taken.


I did too, but after seeing Wormyt's post I realized there are other Obsessive Cumpulsives out there and that's okay!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Did you notice how tall that 6 foot mummy was?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll have to check the Home Depot near work out next week! HD doesn't have anything on their website, so selection might vary per store location. Thanks for the heads-up and the pics, Wildomar!

For anyone interested in the mummy, Wal-Mart has the same one online for $78.48. You can probably get it shipped to your local store if they don't have it in stock. 6' Animated Mummy at WalMart


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> Did you notice how tall that 6 foot mummy was?


Whoa my bad! I messed up not only on not getting the cost, but the size of the 6-foot Mummy as well. I could be wrong, but I want to say it was in the neighborhood of about 72-inches in height. Anyway dont hold me to it. 

If somebody else finds out the size; we should post it somewhere.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, gonna have to check out my HD tomorrow. The only thing is, they have never put out Halloween stuff in my area before.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

grapegrl - thanks for the head's up


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> grapegrl - thanks for the head's up


Glad to help...I'm nothing if not a comparison shopper!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont think our HD here in Canada, carry Hallowe'en


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I have never seen halloween at our pot but cant imagine them doing it especially as most of ours have a halloween adventure store right close


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Ours carries Halloween stuff, haven't checked them out yet this year. Should've asked the dtr, she works there! LOL


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Ours never has either. But I'll check anyways, never say never!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I am attempting to post a Photo Bucket link here to the rest of the photos I took last week. This is more of a test, but since it relates to this thread... well, here goes.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------

